# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  pll fm  ερωτηση

## kostas30

μηπως το εχει δει κανεις  σε καμια ελληνικη  κατασκευη ??? εχει το mc145152 pll   &  prescaler mc12016    crystal 3.2mhz 
μηπως καποιος γνωριζει  υπολογισμο συχνοτητας με τα dip swtch ????DSC_0038.jpgDSC_0039.jpg

----------


## Notios38

Καλησπέρα Κωστα..Δες στο pin 3 MC12016..εχεις την εξοδο απο την διαιρεση 40/41 του  prescaler ..απο 2.2-2.7 mhz  για 88-108 Mhz το βημα εχει να κανει με τον κρυσταλο μαζι με 3 pin το 4 5 6 στο  Mc145152  που καθοριζουν το βημα

----------


## kostas30

πρεπει να ξεκολησω το καπακι απο κατω για να δω τι γινετε   το εχουνε γεμισει με κοληση   τα νευρα μου  !!!!!!  παντος οταν ειναι ολα τα dip κλειστα η ανοιχτα  το ακουω στους 108 και κατι

----------


## Notios38

Κώστα δες στο παραπανω σχεδιο ειναι πολυ κοντα σε αυτο που ψαχνεις ..το prescaler  ειναι 60/61  αλλα ειναι ιδια εφαρμογη με το 145152...το βημα  το βρισκεις απο Αο Α1 Α2 Α3..ειναι τα μικροτερα σημαντικα ψηφια της διαιρεσης..με ενα συχνομετρο στο  3ο ακροδεκτη του prescaler βρισκεις αυτο που ζητας ....  το LD στο 28 σου διδει το κλειδωμα...αν ειναι ενταξει θα εχεις 5 + volt

----------


## kostas30

Παιδια το ειχα παρατησει και ως τωρα δεν εχω βγαλει ακρη μπορει κανεις να βοηθησει!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????

----------


## 744

Σε πια πόλη είσαι?

----------


## kostas30

Μεγάλο πευκο

----------


## SRF

Kostas30 ένα συχνόμετρο χρειάζεσαι τουλάχιστον, για να βρεις τι συχνότητα αναφοράς έχει το συγκεκριμένο. Και δεν αναφέρομαι στον κρύσταλλο αλλά στο σε τι αυτός καταλήγει ς αναφορά συγκριτή μετά τον διαιρέτη εντός του 152! 
Βέβαια εσύ τώρα έχεις πειράξει άπαντα τα DIP? Αυτό όμως δεν είναι εμπόδιο να βρεις αρχικά την Fref. Μέτρα στο πόδι 4 του 152 τι συχνότητα παλμών έχεις εκεί σε ξεκλείδωτη κατάσταση όπως είσαι δηλαδή! Αν δεν έχεις συχνόμετρο, με ένα πολύμετρο πες μας τι τάση διαβάζεις στα πόδια 5, 6 & 7 του 152! Αυτά καθορίζουν τον εσωτερικό διαρέτη του κρυστάλλου, για να δημιουργήσουν την συχνότητα αναφοράς του συγκριτή φάσεως τελικά! Από της φωτό ΥΠΟΘΕΤΩ ότι είναι γειωμένα τα 5 & 6 ενώ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ το 7 είναι αγείωτο και θα έχει 5V! ΑΝ ισχύει αυτό τότε διαιρεί με 1024 τον όποιο κρύσταλλο έχει, δηλαδή όπως λες το 3,2MHz οπότε η συχνότητα που συγκρίνει θα είναι 3200000/1024=3125Hz ή 3,125KHz ! ΑΥΤΗ είναι Η ΒΑΣΗ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΩΝ ΣΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ! 
Για βρεις τελικά τι τιμές θα βάλεις στα DIP πρέπει πλέον αν υπολογίζεις με αυτήν και το σταθερό διαιρέτη σου (prescaler) το τελικό δυνατό ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ βήμα αλλαγής! Στην περίπτωσή σου και ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΟΣΑ ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ αυτό καταλήγει ολίγον "περίεργο" αφού θα είναι 125KHz! 
Πως "βγαίνει" αυτό? Εξ' αιτίας του MC12016 που αναφέρεις. Αυτό έχει αρχική σταθερά το δια 40! Αυτό επί την συχνότητα αναφοράς στον συγκριτή σου ΣΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ ΜΕΤΑΒΟΛΗΣ που μπορεί να πάρει αληθή τιμή! Δηλαδή, XTAL 3200000/1024=3125 * 40= 125000 Hz! 
Λόγω του ότι βρίσκω ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ να είχε σχεδιαστεί για βήμα 125KHz και όχι έστω 100KHz θεωρώ ότι έχει αλλαχθεί το presclaler ή Ο ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΟΣ εσφαλμένα! Ένα από αυτά δεν ταιριάζει ΑΝ υποθέσουμε ότι έπρεπε να έχει "βήμα" των 100KHz & όχι των 125KHz! 

Το prescaler λοιπόν θα έπρεπε να είναι το MC12015 (είναι PinToPin αντικαταστάτης αλλά διαιρεί δια 32, οπότε 3125Hz*32=100KHz) αν ο κρύσταλλος είναι σωστός στους 3200KHz ή ΑΝ το MC12016 είναι σωστό, τότε ο κρύσταλλος θα έπρεπε να είναι  2560KHz! Αυτά σύμφωνα με όσα ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ (φαινομενικά δηλαδή) από τις φωτό σου! 
Αν μας πεις ΤΙ έχουν ακριβώς τα πόδια 5. 6 & 7 του 152, τότε μπορούμε να σου πουμε ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ τι είναι ορθόν, τι είναι λάθος, και τι "κώδικας" τιμών παίρνουν τα DIP τελικά!

ΥΓ. Αυτό πρέπει να είναι κατασκευής του γιώργου του 5 μάλλον!

ΥΓ2. Πηγές για 
MC145152 
MC12016

----------

αθικτον (29-03-16)

----------


## 744

Μακρυά πέφτει το Πεύκο...

Κάνε αυτά που είπε ο Γιώργος και κάτι θα βγεί. Πάντως αν κρύσταλλος και prescaler είναι όπως τα ανέφερες, είναι πράγματι περίεργο το βήμα του. Εκτός και αν δεν είναι για FM αλλά για κάποια custom-ιά.

Ή χειρότερα, πειραγμένο από άσχετο...

----------


## kostas30

Παιδια μόλις πάω σε σπίτι γιατί είμαι εκτός θά σάς δώσω τις λεπτομέρειες παντός το πλλ αυτό ήταν σε μηχάνημα που έπαιζε αλλά το παλικάρι πού τό είχε έχασε το χαρτάκι όπως μου είπε που έγραφε τον τρόπο υπολογισμού. Εγώ δεν έχω πειράξει το παραμικρό

----------


## kostas30

το 5 κ το 6 του 152 γειωμενα το 7 εχει περιπου 8.5 βολτ δυστυχως δεν εχω  ουτε το συχνομετρο ουτε τον παλμογραφο εδω μονο το spectrum analyzer  μονο το πολυμετρο εχει συχνομετρο θα κανω μετρηση και θα σας πω

----------


## SRF

Τα πράγματα είναι ακόμη χειρότερα... αφού είχα κάνει ένα λάθος παίρνωντας στους υπολογισμούς μου τον διαιρέτη RA του 145151 αντί του 145152, Έτσι το σωστό είναι να ξαναμετρήσεις για το τι υπάρχει στα πόδια 4, 5 & 6 για να δουμε ΑΝ θα βγαίνει άκρη! Θα πρέπει να τα βρεις ως 4=H, 5=L & 6=L λογικά! Αν ναι θα σου βγάλω τον πίνακα που θέλεις το μεσημέρι!

----------


## kostas30

Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σου το 4 εχει περιπου 8μιση βολτ 5και 6 γειωμενα

----------


## kostas30

273878115_10216483778926557_1719220582112406649_n.jpg!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mikemtb

> !!!!!!!!!!







> ???????




Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

273878115_10216483778926557_1719220582112406649_n.jpg :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## george39

Αν και γνωρίζω οτι έχει λυθεί το ζήτημα αφήνω αυτήν την εικόνα για όποιον ίσως έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα στο μέλλον. Τα παραδείγματα αφορούν βήμα 50KHz και συχνότητα διαίρεσης του prescaler 40. Όποιος έχει διαφορετικό βήμα η διαίρεση μπορεί πολύ εύκολα με βάση το παράδειγμα να αλλάξει τα αντίστοιχα νούμερα να βάλει τα δικά του και κάνοντάς τις πράξεις να βγάλει τα αποτελέσματα που αφορούν το δικό του pll. Να υπενθυμίσω ότι αυτή η ανάρτηση αφορά ΜΟΝΟ το ολοκληρωμένο MC145152.
A1.png

----------

mikemtb (18-02-22)

----------

